# System won't stay off - it always reboots

## Yaytay

Hi,

Whenever I try to shutdown my x64 gentoo (2.6.20-r8 ) it shuts down correctly, turns the power off, waits for a few seconds and then starts up again.

I've had the same machine running previously without this problem, but I recently rebuilt it from scratch (removing Xen) and it's done this since, so I think it's kernel related.

Using poweroff doesn't make any difference, nor does manually running "init 0".

My ACPI kernel config is:

```

linux # grep ACPI .config

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

```

The main board is a dual Xeon (only got one in it at the moment   :Sad:  ) X7DAE with 4GB of RAM.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Jim

----------

## mudrii

in the BIOS do you have any option for power start up on devices and power up functions ?

as a second thought I heard a lot of ACPI problems on 2.6.20 try 2.6.21

----------

## Yaytay

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> in the BIOS do you have any option for power start up on devices and power up functions ?
> 
> as a second thought I heard a lot of ACPI problems on 2.6.20 try 2.6.21

 

I've been through all the BIOS options, I did have the poweron restore feature configured (you know, the thing for recovering from power failure), so I've turned that off too now.

And I've changed kernel to 2.6.21-r1.

And it still keeps starting up when I switch off  :Sad: 

----------

## champ

I once had your problem with a computer of mine, but it was not software related - it was the power supply. If you can you may try to the power supply from another to computer to check.

----------

## mudrii

You could try with knoppix boot CD with older kernel and check if it works .

at lest you will eliminate hardware problem.

----------

## xen-dom0

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> You could try with knoppix boot CD with older kernel and check if it works .
> 
> at lest you will eliminate hardware problem.

 

I have the same problem with a dual xeon (platform amd64). Poweroff by software leads to automatic turn on after a few seconds. Poweroff by pressing the button turns the system off without the automatic turn on feature. The problem is present when using knoppix and was not present when using opensuse 10.2 (just for a few test). I don't think it's related to the hardware. For the moment I have the wake on lan feature on the list - my system has a intel gigabit interface.

----------

## mudrii

hmm did you check for BIOS update and even create a bug report

----------

## Yaytay

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> hmm did you check for BIOS update and even create a bug report

 

The BIOS hasn't changed, the kernel has (from 2.6.18-something to 2.6.20-r8 ).

My router has also changed, so it's vaguely possible it relates to that.

ethtool reports that my NIC is set to Wake-on: g, so it should only respond to magic packets and it would be a pretty braindead router that sent them out whenever a machine went down.

I have tried changing the Wake-on to something else, it didn't fix the problem and the interface was back at g when it came up again.

The poweroff button has the same effect as shutdown.

If you can tell me how to file a bug report I will do so (but against whom??)

I haven't had the time to try knoppix or a different PSU, but I will do so when I can (it'll be some time, got family visiting   :Confused:   )

Thanks for the suggestions.

Jim

----------

## Akkara

 *Quote:*   

> For the moment I have the wake on lan feature on the list

 

Could arp packets be waking it up?  Or perhaps a packet from some virus-infected botnet of machines scanning randoml ips for vulnerabilities and they stumbled upon yours?

----------

## Yaytay

 *Akkara wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   For the moment I have the wake on lan feature on the list 
> 
> Could arp packets be waking it up?  Or perhaps a packet from some virus-infected botnet of machines scanning randoml ips for vulnerabilities and they stumbled upon yours?

 

It's not network related.

I've added "ethtool -s eth0 wol d" to /etc/conf.d/local.stop and I've unplugged the network cable - and it still starts up again.

I've also tried knoppix - and it won't stay off there either.

Maybe it is hardware...

Jim

----------

## xen-dom0

 *Yaytay wrote:*   

>  *Akkara wrote:*    *Quote:*   For the moment I have the wake on lan feature on the list 
> 
> Could arp packets be waking it up?  Or perhaps a packet from some virus-infected botnet of machines scanning randoml ips for vulnerabilities and they stumbled upon yours? 
> 
> It's not network related.
> ...

 

Hm, exactly the same here. Tried 'ethtool -s eth0 wol d" unplugged network and system restarts again. Additionally I checked the BIOS PowerFail Option (StayOff) and changed OS from Win2K/XP to other. Nothing changed, system keeps powering on. I don't think it's hardware related, because the opensue 10.2 installation (deleted) powerd off and stayed off. Using knoppix leads to power on after power off.

----------

## xen-dom0

To add some more confusion: After switching from native 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 to a source build of xen-3.1.0, the system now stays off after pwer off. xen-3.1.0 uses kernel 2.6.18.

----------

